# need a recipe for slaw



## merrymanb (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone have a good recipe for slaw to top pulled pork sandwiches? Prefer red cabbage and no onions.


----------



## goliath (Jun 18, 2014)

every one i feed it to loves this one !!!!!

Buttermilk Coleslaw
I can’t have a summer barbecue without this buttermilk coleslaw on the menu.  I absolutely love the flavors of the spicy Dijon mustard combined with the tang of the cider vinegar and buttermilk, and the sweetness of the brown sugar and the secret ingredient – celery salt.  The colors of the green and purple cabbage with the orange carrots look so pretty on the table.  When you make my pulled-pork barbecue, be sure to make this coleslaw and serve them together on a bun.

½ cup mayonnaise
1½ tablespoons Dijon mustard
2 tablespoons light brown sugar
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons buttermilk
½ teaspoon celery salt
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
4 cups finely shredded green cabbage (about ½ head)
4 cups finely shredded purple cabbage (about ½ head)
2 large carrots, grated

  I JUST BUY PRE MADE COLESLAW !!!!!!!

Goliath


----------



## mlm74 (Jun 18, 2014)

I made this last week and it was a hit.  I did add more maple syrup to sweeten it some. It went perfect on my smoked chicken sandwiches. 













image.jpg



__ mlm74
__ Jun 18, 2014






Here's the recipe:













image.jpg



__ mlm74
__ Jun 18, 2014


----------



## ferd66 (Jun 18, 2014)

Dead simple and delicious.  Sometimes I add just a touch more vinegar.

1  1lb Bag of shredded Cole Slaw (green cabbage w/ carrots and red cabbage)
½ cup Mayo (Not Miracle Whip)
¼ cup Sugar
¼ cup Apple Cider Vinegar
1 tea Salt
1 tea Black Pepper
1/8 tea Celery Seed

Mix all of the above ingredients in a large bowl until combined.  

Cover and place in the refrigerator for 2 hours before serving.


----------



## portlandsmoker (Apr 19, 2015)

I will try this today! Thanks.


----------



## el cazador (Apr 19, 2015)

All the above sound great. I like to put a little sriracha in mine.


----------



## sparky18 (Apr 3, 2016)

The slaw recipe I use is the family favorite.
1 bag slaw (yes I buy the precut bags)
1 small bunch of green onions diced
1 3oz jar of real bacon bits
Blue plate mayonnaise

Put slaw in container with green onions and 1/2 of the jar of bacon. Haven't figured out exact amount of mayo but you need to put enough on slaw mix to coat everything, mix well. It will appear that there's not enough mayo. Once that's done, cover and place in refrigerator until time to serve. Enjoy


----------



## fatboyz (Apr 5, 2016)

Growing up we used cabbage, mayo, salt and pepper to taste. I still eat it that way today, and refuse to change it. As a matter of fact I rarely eat slaw in restaurants because many use vinegar...no thank you.


----------

